# Mayo Clinic / Gold Cross in MN



## exodus (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone worked there, how are the divisions? From what I gather they're the primary 911 for several counties.

I'm looking for really any EMS agencies in south west to south central MN.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 27, 2015)

List of their locations.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/patient-v...ergency-ground-transport-gold-cross/locations

I know the Rochester location is  busy with  transfers.  If you want a to try the Metro area. HCMC ambulance is now hiring.  Metro area pays the best in MN.  The farther you move out the wages decrease and on-call time increases.


----------



## exodus (Jan 27, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> List of their locations.
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.org/patient-v...ergency-ground-transport-gold-cross/locations
> 
> I know the Rochester location is  busy with  transfers.  If you want a to try the Metro area. HCMC ambulance is now hiring.  Metro area pays the best in MN.  The farther you move out the wages decrease and on-call time increases.


 
How is the pay out there for a basic? I have to re-do my NREMT as well since it's lapsed, so I'm debating just doing medic here for NR and then getting licensed there.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jan 29, 2015)

I am not sure.  I would give them a call.  The one company I work for starts it's rural  EMTs at approx. 12-13 per hour.


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Jan 31, 2015)

I spent 4 years working for them but left 7 years ago now since I moved up to the metro. I worked in St. Cloud, Rochester and in their Emergency Communications Center. I have my own feelings on the topic of them, but they are a decent organization and have really cleaned up their act. Mayo is a very unique organization. They are switching to a Braun fleet, they got rid of 24 hour shifts, RSI, aggressive protocols, free uniforms, decent benefits, decent regionally appropriate pay. There are plenty of opportunities to move around the organization and they had a great tuition reimbursement program when i was there.
Things are much different than when I was there, and it doesn't seem like the pre-metro internship that it always had been anymore. I left in my early 20s when i knew EVERYTHING, so much of my frustration was probably my own narcissistic fault.

Austin - Steady 911 volume, many IFTs to Rochester (40 Miles away), Medic/EMT crews
Owatonna - Steady 911 volume, many IFTs to Rochester and Minneapolis (60 miles to either), Medic/EMT crews
Rochester - 80/20 split of IFTs to 911 calls, very steady, very monotonous. Lots of opportunities to try something different, Medic/Medic, Medic/EMT, and EMT/EMT crews
Mankato - Steady 911 volume, many IFTs to Rochester (90 Miles), Medic/Medic crews
Fairmont - slow 911 volume, usually a daily IFT to Rochester or Sioux Falls (100 miles), Medic/EMT crews
Litchfield - Slow 911, daily IFTs, locally based EMT's, St. Cloud paramedics rotate through
Little Falls - steady 911 volume, steady IFTs to St. Cloud and the Metro (30 and 80 miles respectively), locally based EMT's, St. Cloud based paramedics rotate through
St. Cloud - Busy 911 volume, busy IFT volume to Metro and Rochester (60 and 140 miles respectively), Mostly Medic/Medic crews
Duluth/Superior - Busy 911 volume, steady IFT volume to metro (150 miles), Medic/Medic crews

Gold Cross Paramedics also staff Mayo One helicopters and Mayo MedAir FW with a Mayo RN, so flight positions are always internal and hard to come by.
They also just picked up two cities in western wisconsin last week, but i know nothing about that operation.

I don't regret the time that I spent with them in any way, it just wasn't for me. I had a great experience and highly recommend them.

I think the EMT's probably pull around $14ish, but every site pays differently.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Apr 15, 2015)

I just interviewed with them.  Im sure some of what they said was fluff, but it sounds like a pretty solid operation compared to what I am used to. They have a pretty large scope for EMTs and they expect them to be involved in pt care and not just "drivers". I was told the salary is negotiable and DOE. Just looking through their benefits package they have some pretty good medical to offer.


----------



## cruiseforever (Apr 15, 2015)

azbrewcrew said:


> I just interviewed with them.  Im sure some of what they said was fluff, but it sounds like a pretty solid operation compared to what I am used to. They have a pretty large scope for EMTs and they expect them to be involved in pt care and not just "drivers". I was told the salary is negotiable and DOE. Just looking through their benefits package they have some pretty good medical to offer.




Good luck.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## MigrantMedic (Jun 30, 2019)

So, a little over 4 years later.  I'm hoping someone can provide a little more information on the Mayo Clinic Ambulance service and just general ambulance operations in southern MN.  I'm looking to relocate from out of state and want to get a better idea of what kind of system I'd be walking into.  

Does the one organization provide a livable wage or is there any available supplemental income oppurtunities?


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 5, 2019)

vvcstfmbr said:


> So, a little over 4 years later.  I'm hoping someone can provide a little more information on the Mayo Clinic Ambulance service and just general ambulance operations in southern MN.  I'm looking to relocate from out of state and want to get a better idea of what kind of system I'd be walking into.
> 
> Does the one organization provide a livable wage or is there any available supplemental income oppurtunities?



Is your heart set on southern Minnesota?  Are you paramedic?  Almost everyone in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area is looking for paramedics.  I work for a service that is suburban and rural.  We start new medics at 23.00 and will pay for years of experience.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 5, 2019)

cruiseforever said:


> Is your heart set on southern Minnesota?  Are you paramedic?  Almost everyone in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area is looking for paramedics.  I work for a service that is suburban and rural.  We start new medics at 23.00 and will pay for years of experience.


Part of me would love to move to Minnesota and work there. Not sure I could convince my wife if it....


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 13, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Part of me would love to move to Minnesota and work there. Not sure I could convince my wife if it....



I'm sure we would be able to put a good spin on it for her.


----------

